# Nicolai Helius in der Bike mit Reverb-Stealth-Stütze



## MarcoFibr (7. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

hat jemand eine Ahnung, ob es so in Serie geht?


----------



## dr.juggles (7. Juni 2012)

wäre wünschenswert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (8. Juni 2012)

da fällt mir wieder auf das ich auch abonnent dieses völlig überflüssigen magazins bin aber die juli ausgabe noch gar nicht bekommen habe. kannst du mal ein bild posten?


----------



## MarcoFibr (8. Juni 2012)

Kommt heute Abend das Bild. Ist eine 650B Helius und leider keine Detailbilder!


----------



## sluette (8. Juni 2012)

ach so, das ist dann die flinte hier: 




stimmt, die stealth ist mir beim ersten betrachten gar nicht aufgefallen...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martin1508 (8. Juni 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> wäre wünschenswert


 
Echt?

Ich bin heilfroh, dass Nicolai den Mist mit den inneverlegten Zügen bis jetzt nicht mitgemacht hat. Zusätzliche Löcher oder Bohrungen im Rahmen möchte ich nicht haben

Grüße,

Martin


----------



## sluette (8. Juni 2012)

innenverlegte züge brauche ich auch nicht, aber so eine stealth fände ich schon interessant. scheint aber wohl nicht für jedermann vergügbar zu sein. im FB album von Attitude Bikes gibt's übrigens ein Argon mit innenverlegten zügen...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trailterror (8. Juni 2012)

Ich will auch keine innenverlegte züge


----------



## dr.juggles (8. Juni 2012)

innenverlegte züge hab ich schon am klein 

ich sprech jetzt auch nur von der reverb. bei den schaltzügen etc wärs mir wurscht, aber bei der variostütze hab ich immer schiss das ding abzureißen wegen der schlaufe hinten.


----------



## WODAN (8. Juni 2012)

Das rote Helius AC hing auch am SRAM Stand in Winterberg. Die Leitung für die Reverb verschwindet erst oberhalb des Tretlagers im Sitzrohr.

Daniel Jahn hatte aber ein interessantes Hardtail am Start: raw, Ausfallenenden vom RO20 mit Schaltauge, komplett innenverlegte Leitung der Reverb (hinter dem Steuerrohr bis zur Reverb stealth)


----------



## simplesaiman (8. Juni 2012)

ich habe grad vor ein paar tagen meinem bestellten helius am die option für eine stealth hinzugefügt. kostet 30 euro aufpreis. der zug kommt dann im unteren drittel des sattelrohrs raus. in zwei wochen kann ich ein bild davon posten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (8. Juni 2012)

@juggles

Ganz einfach: Teleskop ohne remote fahren


----------



## dr.juggles (8. Juni 2012)

ich lang doch auch nicht zum schalten hinten ans schaltwerk


----------



## trailterror (8. Juni 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> ich lang doch auch nicht zum schalten hinten ans schaltwerk



:d


----------



## sluette (8. Juni 2012)

simplesaiman schrieb:


> ich habe grad vor ein paar tagen meinem bestellten helius am die option für eine stealth hinzugefügt. kostet 30 euro aufpreis. der zug kommt dann im unteren drittel des sattelrohrs raus. in zwei wochen kann ich ein bild davon posten.



und wo bekommst du die stealth her? ich habe bisher keine gefunden...


----------



## Martin1508 (8. Juni 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> und wo bekommst du die stealth her? ich habe bisher keine gefunden...



Ab Sommer After market erhältlich laut Sram.

Gruss


----------



## sluette (9. Juni 2012)

dann bin ich gespannt auf die Nicolai original lösung. mal sehen ob ich da die freigabe bekomme einfach ein loch reinbohren zu dürfen...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juni 2012)

Eine Sattelstütze die man nicht schnell entfernen kann....wie grausam

G.


----------



## WODAN (12. Juni 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Eine Sattelstütze die man nicht schnell entfernen kann....wie grausam
> 
> G.



Dafür gibt es doch Kupplungen wie die von Walther. Natürlich etwas kleiner 

Wollte nicht Formula solche Kupplunge bei deren Bremsen einführen? hatte ich irgendwo gelesen.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Juni 2012)

WODAN schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es doch Kupplungen wie die von Walther. Natürlich etwas kleiner
> 
> Wollte nicht Formula solche Kupplunge bei deren Bremsen einführen? hatte ich irgendwo gelesen.



Die haben das schon eingeführt. Mein Kumpel muß jetzt immer aufpassen das ich net mal die Bremsleitungen umsteck 

G.


----------



## kolefaser (30. Juni 2012)

Gibt's eigentlich schon weitere News?
Wie sieht's bei dir aus simplesaiman? Fotos wären echt klasse!


----------



## hoschi2007 (7. Juli 2012)

Kann man die Stealth-Option auch nachrüsten (lassen) beim z.B. Helius AM?

Wie sieht die Lösung eigentlich aus? Ist lediglich ein Loch gebohrt? Ist eine Verstärkung im Lochbereich? Oder hat ist gar ein anderes Sitzrohr verbaut?


----------



## Physio (7. Juli 2012)

Hat mir der Moritz von N die Tage mal zugemailt
Man kanns leider nicht genau erkennen, ob und wie das Loch verstärkt ist...


----------



## MarcoFibr (7. Juli 2012)

Schaut aber sehr gut aus...

Schade das Nicolai im Forum, nur noch wenig Support macht...


----------



## MisterXT (7. Juli 2012)

Sieht so aus wie ein Gummistopsel, den man für Kabeldurchführungen im Kfz- Bereich verwendet. Wenn man da den richtigen Durchmesser passend zum Fernbedienungskabel nimmt ist das ganz sogar recht wasserdicht.


----------



## sluette (7. Juli 2012)

es ist eine "Hellermann Durchführungstülle HV1210 Schwarz 10,5x2,0", schaut so aus und gibt's für 14cent bei conrad. 







ich habe die info direkt von vinc. ich weiss es nicht, aber ich gehe davon aus dass das sattelrohr an der stelle nicht verstärkt ist.


----------

